# Custom Homes Water Heaters and Boiler System



## Plumblaz (Jul 8, 2009)

We installed Three of these in this house A-O Smith Cyclone
http://www.plumbingzone.com/picture.php?albumid=667&pictureid=3325

This is a boiler system for a 21 bathroom home

http://www.plumbingzone.com/picture.php?albumid=667&pictureid=3321

This is the 250 gallon storage tank for the above boilers

http://www.plumbingzone.com/picture.php?albumid=667&pictureid=3324


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Who the fudge needs 21 bathrooms?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Who the fudge needs 21 bathrooms?


For the Mormon and his 15 wifes..


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Did one like that back in 07,2 people in the house and 2-250 gal storage tanks,10'x10' shower with 2-3" FD's and enough heads to float Noah's Ark.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol im litterly piecing back the same w/h right now


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice. Take some pics of the house.


----------



## Plumblaz (Jul 8, 2009)

believe it or not only 2 people live in the house Husband and 3rd wife His name is Mike Fernandez, contractor said that the cost was 60 million and that was only 5% of his liquid assetts must be nice to be that rich also it has 51K square feet under A/C.

I will post more pictures.

How can I put the Image to display instead of the url?


----------



## Plumblaz (Jul 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122153617816154/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122152907816225/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154647816051/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154654482717/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154661149383/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154677816048/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154681149381/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154694482713/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122154701149379/?type=3&theater

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/31400_122154697816046_7499083_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/31400_122154707816045_1916643_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/31400_122154717816044_3861513_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/31400_122154724482710_2313034_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/31400_122154727816043_1483040_n.jpg


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Who the fudge needs 21 bathrooms?


one does not simply use the same bathroom every two and a half weeks


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Plumblaz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122153617816154/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TamiamiPlu...2151527816363/122152907816225/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...


%^&* me .. when am i moving in


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That is insane!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's some mansion. With a home like that, an apprentice could do his whole apprenticeship just working on that place....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tims007 said:


> %^&* me .. when am i moving in


With that potty mouth, you'll have your own room and full bath!


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol own room more like own wing


----------

